# Pink fur on butt



## Jaxon55 (Sep 9, 2019)

My 6 year old English cream retriever’s fur around his butt has recently changed from white to pink. Wondering possible causes or if anyone has experienced this? He has switched foods lately several times as he can be quite fussy. He is currently on NOW Fresh. This food does contain blueberries and raspberries (no beets). He does not seem to be bothered by this condition as he is not scooting or trying to scratch. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK - I'll say this. 

The lighter the coat, more visible when yeasty or other skin/lick/etc issues.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I would check his anal glands but often the pink colour is caused by licking. Had a girl with an abscess in one of her anal glands actually in the tube from the anal gland to the skin and she had her glands removed- all fine. Annef


----------



## Jaxon55 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for response. It’s not somewhere he can reach to lick but I have been wondering if it’s related to anal glands.


----------



## Jaxon55 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi thanks for response. It’s not a spot he can reach to lick. It doesn’t seem to be bothering him so I’m not sure if it requires a visit to vet? What would course of treatment be for yeast or skin infection? Antibiotics? He is petrified of vet office and quite frankly I am trying to avoid if possible so I don’t cause him increased anxiety.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Prob ought to go to the vet's office more, then- just take him for a weigh in and treat- it's unsafe for a dog to get that stressed over going to the vet's, it shows he has not been properly socialized. 
You can try to self-diagnose but you would spend more running through the various treatments than you would just taking him in for proper diagnosis. And save him exposure to random drugs he may not need. Antibiotics are prescription as are the kickbutt antifungals. And he really needs to have a true diagnosis. All dogs can lick their butts, btw- so he can reach it- and it prob is due to licking.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Bear, who is also cream colored tends to lay under a tree in our yard that drops berries (they look just like blueberries). When he does, it stains his fur. Could he be sitting in something like that?


----------

